
Ask HN: Who is giving(course/book etc.) free now? - mk48
Pluralsight is fully free for this one month
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.pluralsight.com&#x2F;offer&#x2F;2020&#x2F;free-april-month<p>Currently Unity is giving all the courses free.
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;learn.unity.com&#x2F;<p>Book
Linear Algebra Done Right - Book is free until the end of July. 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;link.springer.com&#x2F;book&#x2F;10.1007&#x2F;978-3-319-11080-6<p>Who else is giving free content in this lock down period?
======
digianarchist
"We’ve also decided to continue offering the first halves of our Elixir and
Rails 6 courses for free (no signup, no email required). Just jump right in
and enjoy!"

[https://twitter.com/pragmaticstudio/status/12460884152858583...](https://twitter.com/pragmaticstudio/status/1246088415285858305)

